# Help Please: my Albert doesn't want to fetch



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Have tried to see if a Kong filled with something yummy like boiled chicken, or his favorite treat might lure him into at least chasing the kong? I agree I've never come across a lab, golden, or the sorta that wouldnt at least chase and chew on something to be fetched. How long has he been with you sometimes it takes rescues a while to get used to new ppl and surrounds.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

You are not alone, I got one (Baxter) that also doesn't fetch! Well, at 19 months, he is just starting to sort of run after the object but not really into bringing it back or to keep fetching it. This is/was bewildering to me because our last golden wanted nothing more than to fetch and fetch and fetch. Without him fetching, it's so hard to get him enough exercise! Sigh - hope this is not the new generation of goldens


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you know anyone whose dog likes to fetch? maybe watching another dog do it will help?

If you don't know what happened to him before you got him, he may have some pain associated with it.

Retrieving a ball or toy with treats/food inside would help too, like the above suggestion. Just make it lots of fun and lots of praise!!!!


----------



## Christopher (Jan 20, 2009)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Have tried to see if a Kong filled with something yummy like boiled chicken, or his favorite treat might lure him into at least chasing the kong? I agree I've never come across a lab, golden, or the sorta that wouldnt at least chase and chew on something to be fetched. How long has he been with you sometimes it takes rescues a while to get used to new ppl and surrounds.


He has been with me for a little over two weeks. He does really well with walking on a leash and is eagerly learning some basic commands he just doesn't want to fetch, he just stands there and looks at me, wanting to be petted. 

And to answer your PM from yesterday, I am in Palestine, it is about 90 miles SW of Longview.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

My golden boy Gage was never much of a retriever. He completely ignored balls, but would once in a while retriever a stuffed toy a time or two. It just wasn't something he wanted to do. Tia, on the other hand, is a retrieving fool! She is always up for a game of fetch with a ball.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Like Debles said you might want to have playdate with some other retrievers to see if you can lure him to fetch that way. Does hes seem to get around okay, running an walking? Pain could be why but I doubt it.

I've camped at the lake there a few times with my folks. Its amazing country out that way.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 20, 2009)

Debles said:


> Do you know anyone whose dog likes to fetch? maybe watching another dog do it will help?


That is a good idea. I have some friends with goldens that are trained for hunting, maybe playing with them and seeing them work would help Albert to get the jist.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 20, 2009)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> Like Debles said you might want to have playdate with some other retrievers to see if you can lure him to fetch that way. Does hes seem to get around okay, running an walking? Pain could be why but I doubt it.
> 
> I've camped at the lake there a few times with my folks. Its amazing country out that way.


He loves to run, he would probably chase me around the yard until I couldn't go anymore. And he is taken around the block every evening when I get home.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

He might not understand what you want him to do. With a pup I will get them interested in something, then toss it just s few feet away.. If they go and pick it up I praise clap and call them to me.. Have a party. If they don't want to drop it I have more balls or what ever handy and will throw another.. etc. My 2 aren't nutty for retrieving. Penny will give it a few times.. Rusty not so much.. I call them my Golden Chasers.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Christopher said:


> never known a retriever (even if it was just a mix-breed) that didn't love to retrieve.


I've got one!! He's our Golden Deceiver!

but, I gotta agree about having a "teacher" - our youngster picked up the retrieving from our lab ASAP; however, our deceiver was 6 & not as likely to want to learn a new game.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

He is also very new to your home....
He may be very interested in 'keeping track' of where you are...as his confidence and security grows he may be more interested in playing...


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

I second the play date. I've learned from my go;dnes that they learn so much better together. Its been amazing how one teaches the other by monkey see monkey do.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Outside, Brooks will chase after a stick or toy and maybe bring it most of the way back but never seemed that wild about it. He really just wanted you to try to get it from him. 
He has actually always preferred to "retrieve" things as a part of a "find it" game (where he waits and I hide something in the house then he goes and finds it and brings it back to me)


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Bodhi also loves the retrieve part if you hide things and he has to find them but then he also loves to fetch. I had another dog that never liked to retrieve balls or such but he would retrieve a tug rope because he knew as soon as he brought it back we would play tug of war. Maybe change tactics and play with the tug rope instead?


----------

